# Hating on the NBA



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nba/bla ... id=DELLDHP

This article is why I hate the NBA.... and the media that reports on it.

Last night the Golden State Warriors end a 40 year drought and win the championship. They have a good all around team with one exceptional player in Curry.

But what does this article talk about.... POOR LEBRON. Like no other team has players who get injured....other players who go cold... etc.

Now I would feel a little more empathy but this guy crapped on his team took off to Miami to "win championships". Then he won them. So it isn't like he hasn't won a championship. But yet one of the first articles out was.... POOR LEBRON. Come on sports writers. Also anyone who is covering it on TV. All we have been hearing is how Lebron will win it all. that was even when the series was 2-1 in favor of the Warriors. The media basicly was crapping on the Warriors and the great year they had along with the MVP year that Curry had.

Now I am not taking anything away from Lebron... he played well and just didn't get it done as a team. He is also a great player. But give credit where credit is due people. Stop making excuses for these athletes. :bop:

I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I swear every NBA writer wants Lebron to win the championship, not the Cavs. I don't pay much attention to the NBA, but I did jump on the Warriors bandwagon after I wanted a few games. To me, they played as a team. Everyone had a role and accepted it. Whether you were a started or came off the bench or rode to bench, they played together.

Yes the Cavs were hit hard with the injury bug, but everyone else has that happen too. I am so tired of always hearing about Lebron. Yes, he is a very good player, but give some credit where credit is due. The Warriors won, let them have their moment.

Take the MVP Andre he started 758, went to the Warriors and came off the bench, and then in the finals he started. I never once heard him complain, or the guy he replaced in the line up Bogut.


----------

